# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Frauensymposium in Magdeburg

## WolfhardD

Der Beitrag von Annette Siekmann-Frost vom Frauensymposium in Magdeburg anläßlich des 10jährigen Bestehens des BPS kann nachgelesen unter http://www.prostata-sh.info/uploads/...Konzentrat.pdf
"Wie lebt Frau mit dem Prostatakrebs ihres Mannes".
Wolfhardd

----------


## Anonymous3

Wolfhard,
so so: *"schweigsam - mürrisch - unleidlich"*  tse tse tse

Toll gemacht, Respekt! Dank an Deine Frau - hab's mal gleich an meine Holde weitergeleitet...
Andi

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Wolfhard,

Es wäre erfrteulich, den hervorragenden Beitrag von Annette an prominenter Stelle beim BPS aufrufen zu können, und ich denke, Ralf würde bei den TEXTEN auch noch Raum dafür haben. Das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Sites von Selbsthilfegruppen. Was meinst Du?

Beste Grüsse

Jürg

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Jürg



> Das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Sites von Selbsthilfegruppen. Was meinst Du?
> 
> Beste Grüsse
> 
> Jürg


ja Jürg, darüber habe ich schon Heutemittag als ich diesen Beitrag in PDF-Format gelesen habe sehr darüber nachgedacht und muß sagen, Lieber Wolfhard, Deine Frau ist eine wunderbare Frau und ich kann Sie sehr gut verstehen was Sie damit zum Ausdruck bringen möchte!

Wenn Du es mir erlaubst, dann würde ich es gerne auf die 1. Seite meiner Website bringen, denn es wäre zu schade wenn dieser bemerkenswerte Beitrag für die "Männer und Frauen" einfach so unter den vielen Threads unterginge!

Danke und herzliche Grüsse an Deine 
Frau Annette Siekmann-Frost

Helmut

----------


## WolfhardD

Lieber Helmut
kein Problem, Du kannst den Beitrag übernehmen.
Hinsichtlich eines Untergangs im Nirgendwo vieler Beiträge hier im Forum, damit habe ich kein Problem. Der Beitrag von Annette steht auf meiner Webseite www.prostata-sh.info im Bereich Service und Downloads. Die Fundstellen dort und in der Infothek sind Interessierten aus dem Bereich Selbsthilfe bekannt und zugänglich. Unsere Webseite wird z.Zt. im Durchschnitt 120x täglich angefragt, das ist für uns Aufmerksamkeit genug.
Wolfhardd

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber Wolfhard,



> Lieber Helmut
> kein Problem, Du kannst den Beitrag übernehmen.


ein herzliches Dankeschön!

Helmut

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Wolfhard,

dieser Beitrag war überfällig. Der Inhalt gut strukturiert, die Präsentationsfolien ansprechend. 
In hohem Maße authentisch - von der Betroffenheit (Folie 5) hin zu den konkreten Verhaltenstipps (Folie 12) sowie den kritischen Schlussbemerkungen zum Gesundheitswesen.

Reverenz an Deine Frau Annette.


Grüße 

GeorgS

----------


## hartmuth

Eine tolle Initiative einer mutigen Frau. Diese Seite unserer Krankheit ist tatsächlich unterbelichtet und wird dem Privaten überlassen. Und im Privaten wird dies leider wohl auch zu wenig thematisiert.
Vielen Dank, die Präsentation hat mich sehr zur Nachdenklichkeit angeregt.
Liebe Grüße
und euch beiden alles Gute
Hartmut

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Frau Siekmann-Frost,
Hallo Wolfhard,

leider habe ich den Beitrag

"Wie lebt Frau mit dem Prostatakrebs ihres Mannes"

erst heute entdeckt.

Ich war nach einem schweren Unfall über zwei Monate außer Gefecht gesetzt, lese mich zur Zeit wieder in die vergangenen Beiträge im Forum ein.

Es wäre mir ein Bedürfnis gewesen, am Samstag in Planegg persönlich meine Wertschätzung für diese längst überfällige Reaktion auszudrücken.
Wir hatten ein kurzes Reisegespräch in der Mittagspause, am Türausgang: nach Bielefeld fährt man nicht über Frankfurt zurück, meist regnet es in Frankfurt auch...

Ich habe auch eine tolle Frau, die mich auch in den extremsten Phasen wundervoll begleitet hat.

Aber meine Hochachtung für euer Engagement und die Reaktion deiner Frau - über so viele Jahre - das wird für manchen Mann vielleicht unbegreiflich sein...

Ich wünsche euch viele, viele weitere Jahre als Team.

Herzlichst

----------


## WolfhardD

Beim Überarbeiten unserer Webseite ist der Magdeburger Beitrag von Annette Siekmann-Frost leider endgültig gelöscht worden. Ersatzweise hier ein erweiterter Vortrag zum gleichen Thema vor der SHG in Münster.
http://www.prostata-sh.info/index.ph...ownload/id/145

Wolfhard
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ersatzweise hier ein erweiterter Vortrag zum gleichen Thema vor der SHG in Münster.


Hallo Wolfhard, hab Dank für die Einstellung dieses aktuellen Vortrages, den nur eine Frau mit viel Einfühlungsvermögen so sensibel und ehrlich formulieren konnte.
*
"Weit ist der Weg vom Ohr zum Herzen, aber noch weiter ist der Weg zu den helfenden Händen"
*(Josephine Baker)

----------


## Eheweib

Aus der Seele gesprochen, ich hätte es nicht besser formulieren können. Vielen Dank. 
Gruss Carmen

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der Beitrag von Annette Siekmann-Frost vom Frauensymposium in Magdeburg anläßlich des 10jährigen Bestehens des BPS kann nachgelesen unter http://www.prostata-sh.info/uploads/...Konzentrat.pdf
> "Wie lebt Frau mit dem Prostatakrebs ihres Mannes".
> Wolfhardd


Zitate aus dem Vortrag:



> Wir Frauen werden damit eine tragende Säule zur Verbesserung der Patientenversorgung bei Prostatakrebs. Ich frage mich oft: Merkt DAS denn keiner?


Doch, liebe Anette, wir merken das.
Ich hatte eine Partnerin, die einige Zeit nach der Diagnose und OP darum bat, ihr Leben ohne mich weiterführen zu können.
Mir war klar, dass die Krankheit eine Partnerschaft, die eben nie wirklich tragfähig war, überfordert.
Eine Frau, die bei ihrem Partner bleiben WILL und KANN, leistet enorm viel: emotional, praktisch und organisatorisch.
Und die Anforderungen werden dabei nicht weniger mit fortschreitender Krankheit.
Ein riesengrosser Dank an all die vielen Frauen für die enormen Leistungen, die sich daraus ergeben, beim kranken Partner zu bleiben.
Nicht jede kann das, keine muss, aber die, die es tun, geben viel.




> Und dann begann die Hormontherapie. Jegliches Lustgefühl, jegliches Bedürfnis nach Erotik, Sexualität, sogar Zärtlichkeit waren bei meinem Mann ausgeschaltet, als wenn ein Licht ausgeknipst worden ist.


Das muss von aussen sehr schwer zu ertragen sein.
Aus der Innensicht ist es eher gleichgültig, denn bei ausgeknipstem Licht (ein gutes Bild!) sieht man eh nix,
auch nicht das Leiden der Umgebung am eigenen Zustand. 
Ich kann diese (unbeholfenen) Worte nur schreiben, weil ich derzeit 'Ferien' habe von der Hormonsuppression.

Vielen Dank für diesen Vortrag!
Er beschreibt, was Mann wohl nur am Rande ahnt.
Ich werde ihn meiner neu gewonnenen Freundin geben.
Ja, auch das gibt es: 
Ein Prostatakrebskranker Mann ist nicht nur ein trister Schlappschwanz.
Irgendwas scheint übriggeblieben zu sein, oder gar dazugekommen zu sein?
*Das Leben ist noch nicht zu Ende.* 

Danke, falls Du das liest, liebe 0..., dass Du mich in die Arme genommen hast.
Hvielemi

----------

